# Coffee morning to offer advice to Kidderminster diabetes patients 6/12/2013



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2013)

A COFFEE morning will be held at Kidderminster Hospital to raise funds and offer advice to diabetes patients.

The event, which will be held at the Fred Holland Centre for Diabetes, will take place from 10am to noon on Friday, December 6.

Chairman of Wyre Forest Diabetes UK voluntary group Fred Holland said: ?Every year at Christmas, we have a get together with all the patients. A dietician will be there to tell people with diabetes what they should eat over Christmas and there will be two specialist nurses.?

http://www.kidderminstershuttle.co....er_advice_to_Kidderminster_diabetes_patients/


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2013)

Much as I love Fred Holland, the thought of anyone especially an NHS dietician, TELLING me what to eat over Xmas, is like a red rag to a bull!

LOL


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 23, 2013)

> A dietician will be there to tell people with diabetes what they should eat over Christmas



I'm sure they mean "can eat" and not should eat. Quite odd really as DUK always say you can eat the same as everyone else just remember the word moderation..


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 23, 2013)

Sounds a possitive event to me & hope it goes well & people learn something


----------



## trophywench (Nov 23, 2013)

LOL - I believe it's quite a good group TBH and they always say Fred started it.  

I put it like that because I know I went to a few meetings shortly after diagnosis and there was nobody but nobody in that room except me under the age of mid 50s if not older.  Fred has a T1 daughter, so he must have been relatively young ish at the time one assumes, as he's still going! (think he's 77 now so he would have been 36ish - I'm certain he wasn't there at any meeting I went to.)  Anyway he's a legend in his own trousers locally so I did mean what I said, 'Much as I love him ....'

It was the same as the waiting room at the hospital OP dept - elderly amputees in wheelchairs etc etc.  Nothing to do with ME.


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm probably going to pop in if I get chance - so far the day is colliding with a funeral and also my late Great Uncle's bed being collected - both things requiring my presence!


----------



## Steff (Jun 1, 2014)

Flutterby said:


> I'm probably going to pop in if I get chance - so far the day is colliding with a funeral and also my late Great Uncle's bed being collected - both things requiring my presence!



Hi Karen,
Theres also another factor to take into account this was in December 2013 x


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 3, 2014)

Steff said:


> Hi Karen,
> Theres also another factor to take into account this was in December 2013 x



Lol oh what a dopey woman I am!!  In fact there is one very soon and so I jumped to the conclusion that it was the same one!  My brain has been overworked just lately - that's my excuse!!


----------

